

Aether v1.1.1 is released for OS X and Windows - ninthfrank07
http://blog.getaether.net/post/91034544062/aether-v1-1-1-is-released-for-os-x-and-windows

======
benguild
Does anyone have screenshots of this or are we just expected to
download/install it to check it out?

